# Whats your best go to erie tribs smallmouth bait...



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay bass pros and bass avid fisherman I have got a coupe of questions on the art of smallie fishin with artificial baits.. for starters if I am per say fishin the grand river in my waders in the last week of April should I be using a tube jig or maybee a wee craw or even a spinner? I mostly last year fished live craw fish under a bobber but I want to broaden my horrizon.... Also I was wondering if its better when the smallmouth are in the biggest numbers and its late spring am I better off using the tubes and such and in the summer using craw fish????? any and all awnsers are welcome thanks Dustin


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not a pro, but would go with an X-Rap or Strike King's Mini-King. Both of these produce very good long term results, though not necessarily on the same days. Probably true with any lure.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Live crawfish are killer for smallies. I like tubes fir them also!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Whatever you use, downsize it for the river fish. In fact, a lot of crappie lures are just the right size.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

you can't go wrong with rooster tails in the 1/16 or 1/8th oz., small tubes, jig with 3 inch grub. one of those 3 will always get you lots of fish if they are there


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

The rebel crawfish cranks are what I catch most of my smallies on in the rocky river.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

river smallies......3" berk power bait grub in punkinseed..............KILLA

erie,,,, tubes, drop shot finesse 4" worm or gulp 3" shiner are my favs for up there


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i fish the grand all the time for smallies my favorites are tubes, chiggercraws t-rigged or strike king football head finesse jigs all in green pumpkin. I also use alot of small husky jerks and x-raps..the new faded yellow perch color works great especially in shallower water..not sure why but i think they imitate smaller northern hog suckers.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

We sell alot of Finesse Tubes to the river anglers @ the shows and on our website.. So I must assume they do the trick...

Hookerztackle.com


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Rebel craws (+ wee craws) and olive/brown tubes are what I've had the most success with.
Dan


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

white spinner baits, i prefer a single colorado and a single willow blade, in silver


----------

